# Fort Morgan-Fishable



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Sharks, Ladyfish, Stingray, and Hardheads were about, but I did bring home two Pompano, a Redfish, and two Whiting. The grass was minimal.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Good news on the grass and nice catch brownfisher. I’ve noticed that you often have a red fish with your mixed batch from the surf.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Yakcraz (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice!!! Good to see there’s a few reds in the surf!!!


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

sbrettphill said:


> Good news on the grass and nice catch brownfisher. I’ve noticed that you often have a red fish with your mixed batch from the surf.


 I do ok with Redfish and Pompano in the surf, but I am weak on Flounder. Hoping to improve.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mix bud!

I went out of town to harass fish elsewhere. The grass was atrocious all last week. Glad to hear it's improving.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Chris V said:


> Nice mix bud!
> 
> I went out of town to harass fish elsewhere. The grass was atrocious all last week. Glad to hear it's improving.


 It has been bad. Still working on my Flounder technique. I think I am a slow learner!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Brownfisher said:


> It has been bad. Still working on my Flounder technique. I think I am a slow learner!


Keep at it!!! You'll get em dialed in.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Just curious what type of filet knife do you use for the red. I massacred one side because of the giant scales.


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Just curious what type of filet knife do you use for the red. I massacred one side because of the giant scales.


Type of filet knife should not matter, as long as it is sharp. Your knife shouldn't contact the scales, apart from making an entry point, which you do with the tip of the knife anyway. There are plenty of videos on youtube how to properly filet any fish with big scales quickly and without damaging your knifes. But TL;DR is to make an entry point either near the first fin by the head, or on near the dorsal fin, and then just make first few cuts with your knife facing up from the inside. This way you will not have to be cutting through scales, but just the skin, and the scales will just come apart as soon as you cut through the skin from the inside.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

makats said:


> SurfFishingMeister said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious what type of filet knife do you use for the red. I massacred one side because of the giant scales.
> ...


 I agree with the previous advice. I did learn recently to start the filet cut with the knife tip straight down beside the dorsal fin. There is a vent there that allows you to start the filet without hacking through the scales. For me, there is still the tough job of getting through the rib bones, but that alleviates cutting through scales except for getting the head off. On big Redfish, I actually use a handsaw to cut through the backbone. I bet a surgical saw would be the trick, but would also guess they might be pricey!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks I bet I was tangled up in rib bones more than scales! Great tips!


----------

